# Optimizing Speed Of Broadband Connection



## ashisharya (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a Sify Broadband connection and I have taken the 256 kp/s. Can u plz tell me that few tweaks that will optimize my connection?


----------



## daj123 (Feb 6, 2005)

ashish, you will have some kinda download limit like 500MB per month. So its useless optimizing your speed


----------



## krisjr (Feb 6, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> 1.Use opera browser.
> 2.Onpeed can speed up browsing upto 500%(that is true)
> www.onspeed.com
> or d'load the 7day trial for free
> ...



hi pal,
will this software help in increasing broadband speeds!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 6, 2005)

guys gimme a BREAK!!!!!!!!  u call sify a BROADBAND!!!!!!!   givin jus 40 kb isnt a BROADBAND!!!!!!! its only the pack that SAYS sify BROADBAND! 8)


----------



## beaditya (Feb 6, 2005)

ok bharath can u tell me what a broadband conn in our country??


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

our country's infrastructure hasn grown up so well to get mind blazing broadband speeds.. but there r a few better isp's than sify that gives only 40 kb! n if u missed any of those.. check out this...

 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14034


----------

